# John Piper on Romans



## bookslover (Jun 23, 2007)

The onward march of technology: www.desiringgod.org is offering all 224 sermons preached by Piper on Romans from 1998-2006 on one MP3 DVD, for $85.00.

Not sure why they didn't issue the sermons (audio only, btw) on MP3 CD, since the former format can't be played on CD players, which nearly everyone has.

I imagine that Piper is pretty good on Romans; he wrote an entire book on Romans 9-11, I believe.


----------



## Devin (Jun 23, 2007)

You can also download them individually for free...if you have the patience 

I've listened to all the sermons through Romans 5, and I believe they're top notch. I'm sure the rest are as well.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 23, 2007)

bookslover said:


> I imagine that Piper is pretty good on Romans; he wrote an entire book on Romans 9-11, I believe.



The Justification of God: An Exegetical and Theological Study of Romans 9:1-23


----------

